# New member



## Buckeye Custom Lures (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and just wanted to let everyone know that I make and sell soft plastic baits and jigs.


----------



## redbug (Jan 25, 2014)

do you fish or have a tin boat or just here to sell your goods???


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 25, 2014)

I led him here. Jim is working on getting some new sponsors and or some giveaway goods..


----------



## redbug (Jan 25, 2014)

cool it just seems like a strange intro


----------



## Buckeye Custom Lures (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry redbug. I didn't mean to come across like that and yes I do fish.


----------



## longshot (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome aboard! Do you have a site where we could see some of those baits?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome aboard


You need a salt water guy on your pro-team! Like me!


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 27, 2014)

https://Www.buckeyecustomluresllc.com


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2014)

Fixed.


----------



## Buckeye Custom Lures (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks guys and Bugpac


----------

